# miter joint clamp from Woodsmith



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

All you picture framers take note; I found this tip about clamping a corner miter joint in my inbox from Woodsmaith. Luv those guys ;-))

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2011/09/22/foolproof-miter-clamp/?autostart=true&utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5156


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

Very clever idea and easy to make at home with basic work shop tools. Thank, Topa, for the post.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

It's almost like a diy band clamp….except without the band. Same concept, right?


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I've been using a variant of the technique for a couple of years.
I like this version and will make up a set soon.

ddwwb


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great tip. 
Thanks


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , my friend !! I guess you did beat me to the punch : )
Well at least we both thought highly of this tip and wanted to share it with others .
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/30297#first-new
Have a great weekend !


----------



## davesblokkz (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm a little late to this blog but on my web site you'll find a similar solution to clamping miters but with a tool that provides a wide variety of additional capabilities.










Take a look at the blokkz.com web site for additional information.


----------

